# hd 6670 and intex psu



## iSachin (Jul 23, 2012)

i'm thinking of buying hd 6670 but i'm afraid that it will burn my psu and i cant afford a new psu (pocket money problem)
so my question is
will it be safe to use radeon HD 6670 1 GB DDR5 with my psu
*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=384849268239941&set=p.384849268239941&type=1
my pc specs are 
intel pentium e5400 @2.7 ghz 
motherboard - gigabyte g31m-es2l 
4 gb ram 
windows 7 32 bit
monitor resolution 1366x768 
nvidia 9400 gt (current graphics card )
and the second question is 
is hd 6670 compatible with my motherboard
you guys can also suggest a better gpu if my cheap psu can handle it
Thanks.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 24, 2012)

Your Motherboard has a PCI-E x16 slot so the card will run just fine.

Your Link for PSU is broken.

HD6670 is not a Power Hungry card so it may run on cheap stake PSU.


----------



## iSachin (Jul 24, 2012)

i've fixed link .. please check again


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 24, 2012)

I would recommend you to get a good PSU because it is an important part of your PC and its only an one time investment so you could add a GPU later after you save up the money 
Get an Corsair CX430V2 @2.7k it will be much cheaper if you can get it locally 
then you can buy your GPU later on


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 24, 2012)

Can't say about the power output of the PSU. If in case, you buy the card, and the PSU isn't able to power up your system, you'll face frequent restarts. So, better play safe and, in my opinion, wait for some time, save up and get yourself a good PSU.


----------



## iSachin (Jul 24, 2012)

will there be diwali in my cabinet if my cheap psu doesnt support 6670 ???


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 24, 2012)

No, there will be no diwali in your cabby. just, it will be aftermath of diwali.
if your psu isn't capable of powering up all your components, your system will simply restart due to shortage of power,  nothing serious. But, please, in case you're considering going on to purchase a new psu, make sure it's a good brand. Make sure, you read this before going in for the purchase.
I've got two (one mine and other my brother's friend's) mobos fried by a zebronics 450 watt psu.


----------



## iSachin (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks cyberkid 
now i'll buy a good psu first and then i'll save for a mid range graphics card ..!


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2012)

iSachin said:


> will there be diwali in my cabinet if my cheap psu doesnt support 6670 ???



Thats so funny. Low power PSU means 'you cant even celebrate diwali'.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 24, 2012)

glad to be of help. yup, a psu is the most vital ORGAN of the computer system. it'll be good to purchase a good psu for now, save up, and get yourself a decent midrange GPU.
Anyways, best of luck for the purchase.



Gearbox said:


> Thats so funny. Low power PSU means 'you cant even celebrate diwali'.



by diwali he meant the system going off KABOOM......


----------

